# hoyt redline cam adjustable?



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Depends on the bow. What bow is it on? I have a Striker 2 with a RL3-R-HL and it is a 27" draw, the 2 is a 26" draw...for this bow. They aren't adjustable more than 1/2" either way (my #3 goes from 26 1/2" to 27 1/2") using the posts. There is no module to adjust over a wider range.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Check the Hoyt tune charts for the specific bow / limb / cam combination and it will give you the draw length, and the standard specs. 

http://www.hoyt.com/technical/charts.tpl

RL2 means Redline #2 cam;

R means right - hand;

HO means High Output, or Low Letoff -- 65%

Like IroquoisArcher said, they are adjustable +/- 1/2" by using the posts on the cam (or shortening or lengthening the sting, which is what the posts actually do)

The Redline is a pretty hard cam with a pretty narrow valley -- might not be the ideal cam for your wife if she's just starting out. But, if she starts with the Redline she'll definitely learn not to creep!


----------

